# Escambia River



## Bassin (Jul 8, 2014)

How far can you run up Escambia River from the Swamphouse? I heard there is a log jam up river. Any tips on bass fishing there in August I have a club tournament over there and have never fished it?


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

You can run all the way to chumuckla before you hit the log jam after quintette it starts getting iffy on the running if you don't know where everything is at. What bass club are you in? I like to stick to moving water in the summer. Plastic worms, buzzbaits, spinnerbaits, frogs and cranks are my lures of choice.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

i plan on checking out escambia north of quintette this weekend, never fished it for anything but we'll see


----------



## Bassin (Jul 8, 2014)

Its a small club out of Crestview. I did fish around Parker Island years ago and remember it looking good up there, but didn't know if I could safely run up there from the swamphouse.


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

sure said:


> i plan on checking out escambia north of quintette this weekend, never fished it for anything but we'll see


Be careful up there broke my skeg and bent my prop shaft there a couple weeks ago there's stuff far enough under it don't ripple but it will still get ya


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Buckchaser said:


> Be careful up there broke my skeg and bent my prop shaft there a couple weeks ago there's stuff far enough under it don't ripple but it will still get ya


Roger that, I'll be in a gheenoe so hopefully I can scoot by some stuff.


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

I heard they are in the process of removing the log jam. Anyone know for sure?


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Curious about that too, never seen it myself but just read about it online.


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

I've heard rumors of it haven't been to the logjam since last year so I'm not sure


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Don't think they have touched the log jam. Surprised the spring flood didn't wash it on down. If you look at google earth the jam was on the last image date

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------

